

Plain Hacker News - Yutaka
http://www.giritofundoshi.com/cgi-bin/phn_thml.py

======
strawbucks
I don't get it. I just have under the heading, Plain Hacker News, "a01 a02".

I mean, it's definitely plain.

Edit: oh is this some kind of theme? I'm new.

